# Recipe of the month - December 2011



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody else take the recipe of the month for December. 

My stuff is boring.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That is so disappointing!! I was anxious to see what you were going to cook up this time!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> My stuff is boring.


Baloney, sir. Nobody does a recipe with the same panache.
No guts, no glory.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I did some smoked salmon the other day.... it was so yummy, but need to get pics off my camera!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> I did some smoked salmon the other day.... it was so yummy, but need to get pics off my camera!


Hey, thanks for volunteering Yonni. 

Do it, sounds great. Haven't seen any smoked fish posts in awhile.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez Goob. I already posted up my fried turkey pics and description on the turkey thread. Can that count?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Geez Goob. I already posted up my fried turkey pics and description on the turkey thread. Can that count?


Wow, how weird. I was just recounting the ballots for the December Recipe of the Month and it looks like a tie between you and Yonni.

Take it fellas.

I will post my locally-renown Christmas cookie recipe, as always, again this month before the 25th.


----------

